# Check Out This Maltese Quilt



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is this a beauty or what? I just love it. Anyone interested, can purchase Raffle tickets. All funds collected go to vet care for fluffies in need









Check it out...

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/QuiltRa...ayJune2006.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, it's so cute and for a good cause..Count me in.


Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Who could go wrong with a pretty quilt like that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Who could go wrong with a pretty quilt like that.[/B]


Hey Pat ~ Maybe something like this could be your next project


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

That is cool. I need a new blanky for watching TV. I will have to get me some tickets.

Thanks.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the quilt. You know I just got a great idea, I think I will make a lap quilt and use Matilda's photo's, when I get it done I will post it. Probably gonna take awhile.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> Is this a beauty or what? I just love it. Anyone interested, can purchase Raffle tickets. All funds collected go to vet care for fluffies in need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deb,

Now this is the kind of thing you should have told me about last night on the phone....good thing I was able to see it all by my lonesome. I of course will make a donation to such a worthwhile cause. Thanks for posting the details.


----------

